

Harbingers of failure - tremendo
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2015/07/harbingers-of-failure.html

======
mrxd
This research points to a serious flaw with startup methodologies like Lean
that validate the product with a self-selected group of customers.

------
tremendo
I'll reveal myself as one, having bought in the 80's an Atari ST, but my Amiga
companions would also fall into this category. Heck for much of its early
history Mac users could be called harbingers of failure, until the advent of
the iPod (I bet against it) when Apple's fortunes flipped.

